# Son sold me his Springfield Saint Edge



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My son traded cash and a Springfield Saint Edge rifle for an old Acura he had. I fell in love with this rifle pretty quickly. For an out of the box rifle it has a spectacular trigger, light as a feather, tight tolerances, solid Magpul Hardware and a Sig Romeo red dot. This is the best AR-15 I have fired in the 30 years I've carried them. If you get an opportunity, I'd give it more than a passing glance.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You mean "AR pistol," right? If it is this one, it got a very good review from Guns and Ammo.

https://www.gunsandammo.com/editorial/springfield-armory-saint-edge-pistol-review/359579


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This one is the rifle. It comes in a pistol configuration with a brace as well which I like alot. My son just happened to get the rifle with the modified Magpul SOPMOD expandable butt stock. My son also got a job with Sig Sauer in Cabot Ar. making ammunition. Looking forward to an MPX K 9mm subgun for father's day.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> This one is the rifle. It comes in a pistol configuration with a brace as well which I like alot. My son just happened to get the rifle with the modified Magpul SOPMOD expandable butt stock. My son also got a job with Sig Sauer in Cabot Ar. making ammunition. Looking forward to an MPX K 9mm subgun for father's day.


Nice. I use sig sauer 124grn 9mm HP when I carry my Glock 17 or CZ75B. Good ammo for me and affordable.


----------

